# Brewista Smart Brew



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

This looks interesting, my "don't need but it's cheap" reflex is almost at the point of kicking in. Currently £9.99 down from £29.99 on Coffee Hit

https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/brewista-smart-brew-steeping-filter.html?utm_source=Retail+Customers+%28Updated+8%2F09%2F17%29&utm_campaign=cb0281d0d7-email_trinityblack_11012018&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_27b7049045-cb0281d0d7-425672513&mc_cid=cb0281d0d7&mc_eid=45e9103a2f


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> This looks interesting, my "don't need but it's cheap" reflex is almost at the point of kicking in. Currently £9.99 down from £29.99 on Coffee Hit
> 
> https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/brewista-smart-brew-steeping-filter.html?utm_source=Retail+Customers+%28Updated+8%2F09%2F17%29&utm_campaign=cb0281d0d7-email_trinityblack_11012018&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_27b7049045-cb0281d0d7-425672513&mc_cid=cb0281d0d7&mc_eid=45e9103a2f


You really don't need it


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

It makes a good 1 mug/2 cup drip brewer for those that don't have a pouring kettle too (bloom & shake, leave 90s then open valve & add remaining brew water fast), Ethiopians can take an age to drain though if you go too fine.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

MWJB said:


> It makes a good 1 mug/2 cup drip brewer for those that don't have a pouring kettle too (bloom & shake, leave 90s then open valve & add remaining brew water fast), Ethiopians can take an age to drain though if you go too fine.


I was thinking hotel use, I normally have 1 a week (although I did have an aeropress....


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Coffee hit have these on fleabay for £12 or make an offer, just got one for £9 with free postage, should have tried a lower offer first....


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

This works really well as a simple brewer when on a customer site, 50g 90s bloom then water all in and drain. Same as my V60 recipe 13g (V60 grind setting on my Feldgrind) to 225g and use a Kalita 185 paper. (extra 4-5g to allow for the use of a dry paper)


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Coffee hit have these on fleabay for £12 or make an offer, just got one for £9 with free postage, should have tried a lower offer first....


I just had an instant offer accepted at £5 + free P&P. I wonder how low they're going!


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

johnbudding said:


> I just had an instant offer accepted at £5 + free P&P. I wonder how low they're going!


Tried 4 and it declined haha.


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

I must have found the sweet spot!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Anyone found a decent size Malitta paper filter or similar that fits this, I sent going through the KW 185 papers but they are a bit too small


----------



## guy.woodall (Aug 18, 2013)

I have just bought https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B017XZENYI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and they fit well


----------

